# real train pics



## imatt88

Hey all,

Just wanted to share some pics I took of all thats left of our rich copper mining railroad history


















I'm not sure what kind of loco this is. I understand the mining companies used a lot of narrow gauge in the early days, before the diesels came along

Thats me and my granddaughter in whats left of the cab.

These were taken at the Quincy Mine in Hancock, MI.

The last caboose left









Homemade snowplow built by the Calumet & Hecla Mining company.








These were taken at the Houghton County Museum in Lake Linden, MI.

There are a few more laying around. I will post pics as I can.:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Reckers

Great shots, Matt---thanks for sharing. I love the snowplow.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ian,

Nice shots. Great little narrow gauge loco.

Reminds me of a neat story ... Years and years ago, a logging company built a narrow gauge line deep into the woods in northern Maine. I guess the company gave it a go for a while, but eventually things went bust. When that happened, they simply walked away from all the setup and equipment, leaving the locomotives sitting there ... deep in the woods, where they still are today.

Somewhere in my files (unorganized, of course), I have more info on when/where ... I'll try to dig out the facts. But I always thought it would be a fun expedition to go hiking to try to find the locos and snap a few pics.

TJ


----------



## imatt88

TJ,

That would be way cool! I'd go on something like that. Almost like Industrial Archeaology:thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine

tjcruiser said:


> Ian,
> 
> Nice shots. Great little narrow gauge loco.
> 
> Reminds me of a neat story ... Years and years ago, a logging company built a narrow gauge line deep into the woods in northern Maine. I guess the company gave it a go for a while, but eventually things went bust. When that happened, they simply walked away from all the setup and equipment, leaving the locomotives sitting there ... deep in the woods, where they still are today.
> 
> Somewhere in my files (unorganized, of course), I have more info on when/where ... I'll try to dig out the facts. But I always thought it would be a fun expedition to go hiking to try to find the locos and snap a few pics.
> 
> TJ




http://www.eastcoastrover.com/Trains2000.html
http://www.terragalleria.com/photos/?keyword=lacroix-locomotives
http://terragalleria.com/blog/2009/...he-lacroix-locomotives-with-directions-maine/
http://news.webshots.com/album/87490988zpckXX
http://www.maine.gov/doc/parks/programs/history/allagash/rr.htm
http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=46.32059,-69.37617&z=15&t=T


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M,

FABULOUS!!! Thank you VERY much for posting the links ... that's much more info than I had buried (somewhere) in my files. The thought of these two locos has always been in the back of my mind, and someday -- in this life, I hope -- I'd love to go trekking through the Maine woods to find / see these old girls. Your posted info offers all of the needed when/how tips.

How did you know about these? Not many people have heard of their story?

Thanks!!!

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine

tjcruiser said:


> How did you know about these? Not many people have heard of their story?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Another forum


----------



## imatt88

Sweet!:d


----------



## bradimous1

Boston&Maine said:


> http://www.eastcoastrover.com/Trains2000.html
> http://www.terragalleria.com/photos/?keyword=lacroix-locomotives
> http://terragalleria.com/blog/2009/...he-lacroix-locomotives-with-directions-maine/
> http://news.webshots.com/album/87490988zpckXX
> http://www.maine.gov/doc/parks/programs/history/allagash/rr.htm
> http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=46.32059,-69.37617&z=15&t=T


this guy is awesome


----------



## norgale

I read the story of the trek into the woods to find those locos too. I just couldn't remember where I saw it. It's an arduous trip that takes a lot of preparation and about a week to complete.Those guys knew where they were going and almost didn't find the locos. Pete


----------



## santafe158

Just found this thread going back through old postings. I was there a couple years ago and the engines were in rough shape, but they were starting to work on them. In their newsletters they have pictures of #5 mostly restored (cosmetically), and they recieved #6 back from New Jersey and it will be restored for a display at the roundhouse (which is in the process of being restored.)

Links to the newsletters

http://quincymine.com/Summer-Newsletter-2009.pdf
http://quincymine.com/myfiles/file/jan2011newsletter.pdf

In Dearborn MI, Calumet and Hecla Mining Co. 0-6-4T #3 "Torch Lake" (BLT 1873) still runs at Greenfield Village during the summer. It's the only surviving Mason 0-6-4T and one of two surviving mason locomotives left in the world.


----------



## norgale

Nice pictures and very clear and easy to see. Lots of detail here. And what is that chain doing under the rear driver on the bottom picture? Looks like it has a cable on it with a handle to remove it. Must be to keep the engine from rolling around. Pete


----------



## santafe158

norgale said:


> Must be to keep the engine from rolling around. Pete



Correct, it's a light duty, portable wheel stop.


----------



## norgale

Doesn't that thing have any brakes?


----------



## santafe158

norgale said:


> Doesn't that thing have any brakes?


Of course it does, however like anything mechanical, there is always a possibility of a failure and the chain would at least keep it in place temporarily so it doesn't roll through the rear wall of the roundhouse (if it were in the roundhouse) or over somebody if they were working on it.


----------



## norgale

Oh! Uh--thanks for the clarification. Pete


----------



## santafe158

norgale said:


> Oh! Uh--thanks for the clarification. Pete


Hope it makes sense, I wasn't sure what the best way to describe it was. It's just a precaution.


----------



## tjcruiser

Great live-action pics. I can almost smell the smoke!

TJ


----------



## Massey

Love the pics. It is sad that more of the old engines are not preserved in some fashion. Not all need to be in running order to be enjoyed but at least have the engine cosmetically restored for future generations to enjoy. I find it sad to see old engines sitting around rusting away.

Massey


----------



## norgale

I think the chain could be called a "parking brake" couldn't it? Well anyway I've never seen that before so thought it was interesting. The engineer should just put the engine in "Park" and not have to worry about it rolling away. Ha! Pete


----------



## santafe158

norgale said:


> I think the chain could be called a "parking brake" couldn't it? Well anyway I've never seen that before so thought it was interesting. The engineer should just put the engine in "Park" and not have to worry about it rolling away. Ha! Pete


You could say that  I think it mainly gives the guys working on it a sense of safety (it's not going to roll over their hand when they're working on it).


----------

